# FollowMe Alternativen



## Dampfsti (4. Dezember 2018)

Sers Leute, 

Da mein Zwerg bald 3 wird und mit dem Radfahren anfängt, muss ich langsam mal die Logistik von Anhänger auf Selbstfahren umstellen.
So dass wir dann nächsten Sommer auch mal die ein oder andere kleine Runde mitnander drehen können. 

Da der Follow Me zwar halbwegs vernünftig funktioniert (meine Schwägerin nutzt den) aber an keins meiner Räder (ausser an das alte Trekking Rad meiner Frau) vernünftig passt.
Die Reifenfreiheit ist ja sehr begrenzt, Steckachskompatibilität
und noch dazu das Rad zum normalen Fahren ohne Umbauaufwand unbrauchbar macht,
Will mir das nicht so recht zusagen.

Als Alternative wäre ne Tandemstange Brauchbar, allerdings hab ich über den Trailgator auch noch nicht so viel gutes gelesen. 

Wie sind eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## Linipupini (4. Dezember 2018)

Moin, ich halte von so Stangen überhaupt nichts, die Kids wollen selbständig fahren, und das sollen sie auch.
Zumal die Dinger auch sau schwer sind und es wieder ein Anhängsel ist.
Halte das so lange es geht mit dem Anhänger bei, wenn er nicht mehr kann, Rad hinten dran hängen, Kind in Anhänger und gut is.
Man muss da keine Top ausgedehnte Touren machen, da muss man sich halt auch mal ein wenig anpassen.
Bei uns hat das erst mit dem Laufrad und dann mit 16" immer gut geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2018)

ich habe da noch etwas Zeit, aber habe mich da auch schon mit diversen Eltern unterhalten. Es gibt wohl keine wirklichen Alternativen zum FollowMe, obwohl dieser scheinbar grottig verabeitet ist.
Du kannst doch schweißen, Bau da mal was Anständiges selber und gebe es nach deiner Nutzungszeit an mich weiter  *ganzselbstlosertipp*


----------



## thomas79 (4. Dezember 2018)

Für den Followme gibt es meines Wissens auch für Steckachsen einen (teuren) Adapter. Umbauaufwand sehe ich eigentlich nicht, in 2 Minuten ist montiert.


----------



## mwcycles (4. Dezember 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Moin, ich halte von so Stangen überhaupt nichts, die Kids wollen selbständig fahren, und das sollen sie auch.
> Zumal die Dinger auch sau schwer sind und es wieder ein Anhängsel ist.
> Halte das so lange es geht mit dem Anhänger bei, wenn er nicht mehr kann, Rad hinten dran hängen, Kind in Anhänger und gut is.
> Man muss da keine Top ausgedehnte Touren machen, da muss man sich halt auch mal ein wenig anpassen.
> Bei uns hat das erst mit dem Laufrad und dann mit 16" immer gut geklappt.



Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit, klar mit 3 Jahren ist der Anhänger mit Fahrradhalterung füs Kinderrad die bessere Lösung, da ist die Gefahr einfach zu gross, das er auf dem Nachläufer einschl¨ft (bei mir war es ein Cargobike mit Fahrradträger an der Seite).
Ab etwa 4 Jahren haben Kinder aber durchaus Spass an längeren Touren, es gibt aber viele gute Gründe, sie gelegentlich an die Tandemstange zu kuppeln: Lange oder heftige Steigungen, befahren Strassen (z.B. um erstmal aus der Stadt rauszukommen).
Richtig Sinn macht es aber erst, wenn das Kinderrad mit Gangschaltung ausgerüstet ist, dann kann das Kind mittreten (es ist deutlich spürbar, ob es mithilft, oder nicht!).

Ich hatte den "Trail Angel", etwas besser als der Trailgator, kann ich aber auch nur sehr bedingt empfehlen, da ich die Befestigung am Kinderrad komplett überarbeiten musste, damit sie sich nicht ständig verdreht.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Dezember 2018)

Hmm, das hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Werde wohl mal wieder selber was bauen müssen

Für nächstes Jahr wird der Anhänger schon noch auf den etwas längeren Touren dabei sein. 
Für die Fahrten vom und zum Kindergarten oder die kleine Sonntag Nachmittag Runde
Wär was zum anhängen fürn Zwerg samt Rad schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## FreeriderMuc (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde den Follow me echt genial! Wir nutzen den sehr viel. Dazu kann man die Achse mit der Befestigung auch sehr leicht tauschen, hab aber auch Schnellspanner am MTB und meinen Citybikes. Reifenbreite 2,2 geht noch gut. Für den größeren Junior hab ich noch ein Zugseil. Aber das ist wirklich nur für älterer Kinder und längere Steigungen.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Dezember 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit, klar mi 3 Jahren ist der Anhänger mit Fahrradhalterung füs Kinderrad die bessere Lösung, da ist die Gefahr einfach zu gross, das er auf dem Nachläufer einschl¨ft (bei mir war es ein Cargobike mit Fahrradträger an der Seite).
> Ab etwa 4 Jahren haben Kinder aber durchaus Spass an längeren Touren, es gibt aber viele gute Gründe, sie gelegentlich an die Tandemstange zu kuppeln: Lange oder heftige Steigungen, befahren Strassen (z.B. um erstmal aus der Stadt rauszukommen).
> Richtig Sinn macht es aber erst, wenn das Kinderrad mit Gangschaltung ausgerüstet ist, dann kann das Kind mittreten (es ist deutlich spürbar, ob es mithilft, oder nicht!).
> 
> Ich hatte den "Trail Angel", etwas besser als der Trailgator, kann ich aber auch nur sehr bedingt empfehlen, da ich die Befestigung am Kinderrad komplett überarbeiten musste, damit sie sich nicht ständig verdreht.


War bei gemeinsamen Touren zurücknehmen schon? Oder halt mit Auto/Bahn bis raus aus der Stadt...


----------



## mwcycles (4. Dezember 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> War bei gemeinsamen Touren zurücknehmen schon? Oder halt mit Auto/Bahn bis raus aus der Stadt...



Klar, man fährt nicht alles mit den Kindern im Schlepptau! Es geht ums gemeinsame Erleben, ich werde nie vergessen, als wir uns einer Rennradgruppe hinten anhängten, nach ein paar Minuten meine Frage nach hinten "sollen wir überholen?", die mit spontanem "Ja!!" und deutlich spürbaren antritt beantwortet wurde. Unbezahlbar die erstaunten Blicke der überholten Rennfahrer, Ermutigung allerseits. Beim ersten Mal fur er alles im Nachläufer, dann immer mehr allein. So hat er ganz von allein Spass an grösseren Touren bekommen.
Und auf fast jeder schönen Tour gibt es einen Abschnitt, wo man Kinder lieber fest unter Kontrolle hat, und das ist nicht immer am Anfang oder Ende einer Tour.


----------



## DoctorCol (4. Dezember 2018)

Für mich war damals die Anschaffung des FolowMe in Verbindung am Cnoc 14 eine totale Fehlinvestition. Plan war, am Trailer aus der Stadt (20min) und dann selber fahren lassen...später am Trailer wieder heim. Bei der Alterszielgruppe war bei beiden Kindern schon nach den 20min aus der Stadt die meiste Luft raus und damit die Konzentration weg. Außerdem, wie Kinder nun mal sind...wenn sie da hinten draufhängen und im (geistigen) Leerlauf sind, fangen sie nur an zu dameln. Mein Ziel war es ja auch, sie aktiv an den Straßenverkehr heranzuführen. Nur da hinten am Trailer lernt man darüber so viel, wie im Kindersitz vom Autofahren. Außerdem hab ich gerne ein Auge drauf, was die Kollegen so auf dem Sattel treiben. Bei meinen beiden Kindern hat sich das kaum unterschieden.
Ergo, lieber kürzere Strecken und an Anstiegen mal von hinten Schubhilfe leisten. Die Kinder haben ja bei regelmäßigem Fahren enorme Steigerungsraten. Ich bin selber auch was Gewicht am Rad keine Mimose...fahre selbst 15KG durch die Stadt. Aber das Teil ohne Kinderrad am Heck verlagert so heftig den Schwerpunkt am Rad...das muss man mögen!

Am Ende haben sie es beide gelernt und selbst mein 6jähriger schafft auf Mehrtagestouren jetzt 50km über den Tag verteilt und wenn es mal zu steil wird...schiebe ich immer noch das eine oder andere Mal.


----------



## mwcycles (4. Dezember 2018)

Wenn die Kinder CNOC 14 fahren, sind sie m. E. einfach zu klein, in dem Alter fuhr meiner im Cargobike mit und hatte sein Rad dabei. Die Tandemstange kam erst beim Umstieg auf 20" mit Schaltung, um den Aktionsradius zu vergrössern. Wir haben sie etwa 1 Jahr lang benutzt, seit er 6 ist fährt er alles (bis 60km, 1000hm, solange die Steigung moderat bleibt) alleine.
War bei uns halt auch sinnvoll, da wir hier tolle 40-50km Touren haben, die ohne Tandemstange nur schwer möglich gewesen wären. Den Preis eines Follow-Me wäre mir das ganze aber auch nicht wert gewesen, dazu fand ich die Nutzungsdauer zu eingeschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (4. Dezember 2018)

DoctorCol schrieb:


> Für mich war damals die Anschaffung des FolowMe in Verbindung am Cnoc 14 eine totale Fehlinvestition. Plan war, am Trailer aus der Stadt (20min) und dann selber fahren lassen...später am Trailer wieder heim. Bei der Alterszielgruppe war bei beiden Kindern schon nach den 20min aus der Stadt die meiste Luft raus und damit die Konzentration weg. Außerdem, wie Kinder nun mal sind...wenn sie da hinten draufhängen und im (geistigen) Leerlauf sind, fangen sie nur an zu dameln. Mein Ziel war es ja auch, sie aktiv an den Straßenverkehr heranzuführen. Nur da hinten am Trailer lernt man darüber so viel, wie im Kindersitz vom Autofahren. Außerdem hab ich gerne ein Auge drauf, was die Kollegen so auf dem Sattel treiben. Bei meinen beiden Kindern hat sich das kaum unterschieden.
> Ergo, lieber kürzere Strecken und an Anstiegen mal von hinten Schubhilfe leisten. Die Kinder haben ja bei regelmäßigem Fahren enorme Steigerungsraten. Ich bin selber auch was Gewicht am Rad keine Mimose...fahre selbst 15KG durch die Stadt. Aber das Teil ohne Kinderrad am Heck verlagert so heftig den Schwerpunkt am Rad...das muss man mögen!
> 
> Am Ende haben sie es beide gelernt und selbst mein 6jähriger schafft auf Mehrtagestouren jetzt 50km über den Tag verteilt und wenn es mal zu steil wird...schiebe ich immer noch das eine oder andere Mal.


Genauso sehe ich das auch


----------



## mwcycles (4. Dezember 2018)

Wenn das Kind nur untätig auf dem Rad hinterhergezogen wird, ist es natürlich weitgehend sinnfrei, die Betonung liegt auf Tandemfahren, daher muss das Kind auch schon grösser sein und eine übersetzung haben, die das Mittreten erlaubt. Ich hatte dafür extra ein billiges Stahl-MTB hergerichtet und die Übersetzung angepasst.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Dezember 2018)

Leute, darum geht's mir doch garnicht…

Erstens wohn ich net in der Stadt, zum erstbesten Feldweg sind es keine 400m.
Zweitens will ich meinen Zwerg nicht einfach hinten ranhängen und dann kilometerweit fahren.
Wenn er mag soll er schon selber fahren, wenn er keine Lust mehr hat oder nicht mehr kann, dann ab nach Hause, eben angehängt.

Solang er noch nicht mit dem 16er fahren kann, ists eh noch kein großes Thema. 
Auf größeren Touren wird der Kolofogo auch nächstes Jahr noch dabei sein.

Vorerst würde die Konstruktion eh meine Frau nutzen wenns mal quer durchs Dorf, zu Freunden, oder eben vom Kindergarten nach Hause geht (sind ein paar Höhenmeter die er schon mit dem Laufrad meistens nicht hochfahren will) wenn er keine Lust mehr hat, angehängt und heim geht's.
Macht im Moment meine Schwägerin mit ihrem 4 1/2 Jährigem Sohn so.
Eben mit dem Follow Me, sie schwört drauf. Allerdings fährt sie mit ihrem Rad auch nichts anderes.

Kennt bestimmt jeder von euch wenn die Kids keine Lust mehr haben und das Fahrrad einfach hinschmeißen.
Angehängt gefällts dann doch meistens und man kommt ohne großen gnatsch zu Hause an...

Mir ist halt das Anhängsel hinten dran zu viel und zu schwer und wie gesagt die nicht besonders gute Verarbeitung des Follow Me.

Also jetzt bitte hier keine Diskussionen um Sinn und Unsinn einer Tandemlösung.

Möchte nur wissen welche Alternativen dass es gibt und wie sie sich in der Handhabung bewährt haben.


Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## johnplonks (4. Dezember 2018)

Tout Terrain bietet den Streamliner, sieht ganz gut aus, kenne ich aber nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. 1100 Euro...


----------



## DoctorCol (5. Dezember 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Wenn das Kind nur untätig auf dem Rad hinterhergezogen wird, ist es natürlich weitgehend sinnfrei, die Betonung liegt auf Tandemfahren, daher muss das Kind auch schon grösser sein und eine übersetzung haben, die das Mittreten erlaubt. Ich hatte dafür extra ein billiges Stahl-MTB hergerichtet und die Übersetzung angepasst.



Mein Beitrag stellt keine Allgemeingültigkeit dar, sondern nur meine persönliche Erfahrung. Der TE schrieb im 1. Post, dass sein Kind 3 wird...insofern geht das hier am Thema vorbei.


----------



## mwcycles (5. Dezember 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Wenn die Kinder CNOC 14 fahren, sind sie m. E. einfach zu klein, in dem Alter fuhr meiner im Cargobike mit und hatte sein Rad dabei.



Ich wiederhole mich halt ungern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir (27. Januar 2019)

Ich fand und finde das Follow me Gestell super.
Das Gestell hat man in 2 min komplett demontiert . Bei Touren mit Nachwuchs hat man diesen auch fix an u abgekoppelt. 
Follow me ist jetzt seit 5,5 Jahren und vielen Km jetzt bei Kind 2 in Nutzung und das ohne Probleme mit der Verarbeitung (ausser etwas Rost)
Beide Kinder waren 3 Jahre beim ersten Einsatz


----------



## timor1975 (28. Januar 2019)

Finde es auch super. Ist im Alltag perfekt, wenn ich den kleinen Mann von der Kita abhole und sein Radl erstmal hinbringen muss.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Januar 2019)

Hmm dann werde ich wohl mal selbst was bauen müssen... 
Wie gesagt, unser Zugfahrzeug hat 4.4" Reifen  und Steckachse.

Alternativen hab ich auch weiter keine mehr gefunden... 

Fürs Gedächtnisprotokoll "weng was an 6005er Alurohr bestellen" 

Evtl kann man das etwas eleganter lösen wie beim FollowMe. .


----------



## Tapir (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo Dampfsti
Also einen Steckachsenadapter gibt's für den Follow me. 
Reifengrösse kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Januar 2019)

Tapir schrieb:


> Hallo Dampfsti
> Also einen Steckachsenadapter gibt's für den Follow me.
> Reifengrösse kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.



Aber nicht fürs Fatbike mit 177mm Hinterbau
Beim FollowMe wirds ja mit nem normalen 2.25er MTB Reifen schon knapp


----------



## boblike (2. Februar 2019)

Hat diese hier schon jemand in Gebrauch?

https://www.mythos-ebike.de/2018/05...uer-e-mountainbiker-und-bikekids-testbericht/


----------



## Mzungu (12. Februar 2019)

joa. aber selbst gebaut. 2 rennradschläuche in einander verharkt, die dann in einen aufgeschnittenen mtb schlauch gesteckt. kommt vorn und hinten ne schlaufe raus, in die man nen karabiner hängen kann. übergänge provisorisch mit panzertape umwickelt dass die schläuche nicht über einander rutschen. zum berg hoch fahren häng ich meiner tochter das um den vorbau und mir an die sattelstrebe. und bergab andersrum - sie fährt vor und ist an meinem vorbau eingehängt, so kann ich sie ausbremsen. durch die elastizität der schläuche kommt es nicht zu ruckartigen bewegungen, alles schön elastisch. und wenn man es nicht mehr braucht, passt das abschleppseil in den rucksack.
sieht jetzt nicht totschick aus, aber für 3 alte schläuche, 2 karabiner und etwas tape ist das vom p/l völlig in ordnung. kann man erstmal so testen finde ich.


----------



## ccpirat (13. Februar 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Hat diese hier schon jemand in Gebrauch?
> 
> https://www.mythos-ebike.de/2018/05...uer-e-mountainbiker-und-bikekids-testbericht/



Hab ich, seit ca 1,5 Jahren.
Finden wir super.
Aber man muss Fahrmanöver wie, es geht los oder Achtung wir halten an, ankündigen.
Ich kann es empfehlen.


----------



## Mzungu (13. Februar 2019)

So sieht das dann aus.


----------



## Skeletor23 (10. September 2019)

Also ich nutze das Towhee und den Mac-Ride Kindersitz für alle möglichen Sachen mit unseren 3 und 5 jährigen Kindern:


Touren nur mit Kind auf Sitz
Touren mit einem Kind auf Sitz und Rad/Puky am Rucksack
Touren mit 2 Kindern, 3 jährige auf Sitz und 5 jahriger auf Rad. Wenns hart wird schiebe ich oder nehme das Towhee

Wird auch genutzt um zum Kindergarten, Kinderturnen oder Spielplatz zu fahren. Mit Ebike oder normalem Mountainbike.

Wir haben auch nen Singletrailer, aber seit wir den Mac-Ride haben steht der quasi nur noch rum. Der Mac-Ride + Ebike ist eine der besten Anschaffungen die ich je gemacht hab. Fahren seit dem super viel Rad... überall hin und auch schöne Touren im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (11. September 2019)

Hier noch eine Alternative zum Towwhee:

TAX MTB


----------



## Kati (11. September 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Alternative zum Towwhee:
> 
> TAX MTB


Hast du schon Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Chris_DH (11. September 2019)

Nein, ich habe mich damals fürs das Towwhee entschieden.
Sieht aber dennoch interessant aus


----------



## Tapir (11. September 2019)

Hab das Trax zufällig auch vorgestern entdeckt.  Erfahrungen darüber würden mich auch interessieren. Mit 2 alten Fahrradschläuchen gehts aber auch prima


----------



## nosaint77 (11. September 2019)

Das Trax ist fast unsichtbar... stelle mir das nicht besonders prickelnd vor wenn andere Leute davon überrascht werden


----------



## Chris_DH (12. September 2019)

Naja...das halte ich für vernachlässigbar. Es wird ja nur für Uphill genutzt mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 10-15 km/h. Zur Not machst dir n Fähnle ans Seil


----------



## gamble (12. September 2019)

Hm, jetzt habt ihr mir wieder was gezeigt.... Das Tax hat für mich einen wesentlichen Vorteil: Es hängt nicht durch und preislich mit 38€ inkl. Versandkosten noch im Rahmen. Hm...


----------



## timor1975 (12. September 2019)

Bin gespannt...

Berichte bitte.


----------



## maxito (12. September 2019)

Trax sieht gut aus. Allerdings wird es einem den Vorbau verkratzen. Da bräuchte man noch eine Lösung, dass das Seil auf irgendeinem Plastikschoner hin und herreibt. Hält das Ding einfach nur am Vorbauturm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sympho (12. September 2019)

@Skeletor23 wie groß sind denn deine Kinder? Ich stell mir das mit dem Mac-Ride echt eng vor, wenn meine 3-jährige vor mir sitzen würde.

Grüßle
Sympho


----------



## Skeletor23 (12. September 2019)

sympho schrieb:


> @Skeletor23 wie groß sind denn deine Kinder? Ich stell mir das mit dem Mac-Ride echt eng vor, wenn meine 3-jährige vor mir sitzen würde.
> 
> Grüßle
> Sympho



Also meine Kinder sind (fast) 3 und 5. Ich würde sagen 3-4 ist der Sweetspot. Da passt es perfekt. Beim 5 jährigen wird es jetzt langsam eng, aber nicht vom Platz vor mir, sondern von der Größe her. Irgendwann sieht man halt nicht mehr über die drüber .
Mac-Ride sagt von 2-5 und bis zu 27 kg. 
Meine Räder sind jetzt auch nicht die Größten. Ein Stumpjumper 29er in Größe M (von 2015 glaub ich) und ein Cube Stereo Hybrid in Größe 20 Zoll (L).
Wenn die Kinder noch nen großen Rucksack anhaben, das stört dann manchmal. Aber geht auch.


----------



## talybont (12. September 2019)

Ein bis zwei m Seil + alter 29er Schlauch - kostet fast nichts und reicht bergan bei Kindern (sagen wir mal unter 30 kg) locker aus. Mache ich mit meiner sechsjährigen so.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. September 2019)

sympho schrieb:


> @Skeletor23 wie groß sind denn deine Kinder? Ich stell mir das mit dem Mac-Ride echt eng vor, wenn meine 3-jährige vor mir sitzen würde.
> 
> Grüßle
> Sympho


Ich sehe da eher, das die Kinder im Falle eines Falles der Airbag für den Fahrer darstellen, und würde die Dinger niemals nutzen...


----------



## Tapir (12. September 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> Ein bis zwei m Seil + alter 29er Schlauch - kostet fast nichts und reicht bergan bei Kindern (sagen wir mal unter 30 kg) locker aus. Mache ich mit meiner sechsjährigen so.



2x 26er Schlauch ohne Seil geht tadellos bergauf auch mit ca.36kg


----------



## talybont (13. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eher, das die Kinder im Falle eines Falles der Airbag für den Fahrer darstellen, und würde die Dinger niemals nutzen...


Wir hatten für ein Jahr so einen Bobike Sitz für vorne. Einziges Manko, der Sozius mit Helm versperrt einem schnell die Sicht. Ansonsten war das Fahrverhalten deutlich besser als mit Kindersitz hinten. Konnte jetzt sogar meine Frau überzeugen, von Kindersitz auf Chariot umzuschwenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (13. September 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> So sieht das dann aus.



Habe ich nachgebaut und damit einen 90kg Kumpel mit dem E-Bike geschuttelt.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. September 2019)

talybont schrieb:


> Wir hatten für ein Jahr so einen Bobike Sitz für vorne. Einziges Manko, der Sozius mit Helm versperrt einem schnell die Sicht. Ansonsten war das Fahrverhalten deutlich besser als mit Kindersitz hinten. Konnte jetzt sogar meine Frau überzeugen, von Kindersitz auf Chariot umzuschwenken.


Es geht nicht um das Fahrverhalten, sondern darum was passiert, wenn einem z.b. vor Vorfahrt genommen wird! Noch schlimmer finde ich den Trend der Amis damit auch auf richtige trails Zu fahren... 
Da nehme ich 100 Mal lieber einen Hänger mit einer vernünftigen! Rahmenkonstruktion. 

Bei mir ist das Thema aber glücklicherweise Geschichte mein gerade 4 jähriger fährt schon seit über 1 Jahr selbst, und auch schon ordentliche Touren mit, 20km 100hm sind wenn es halbwegs flach ist und es Pausen gibt kein Problem...


----------



## boblike (13. September 2019)

Bei dem Trax wird es einen harten Anschlag geben, also wenn voll ausgezogen, dann ein fester Ruck und ab geht die Post.
Das finde ich nicht gut, wenn ich mein Kind damit ziehe möchte ich immer noch eine Dämpfung haben und keinen Ruck.

Ich habe dazu drei kaputte Schläuche benutzt.
Von allen das Ventil entfernt.
Zwei habe ich verknotet und den dritten zerschnitten und als Hülle drüber gezogen.

Wenn ich an ein paar kaputte Rennrad Schläuche  ran komme, baue ich das nochmal leichter nach.
Habe noch einen ultra leicht Schwalbe Schlauch als Hülle.


----------



## Chris_DH (13. September 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Bei dem Trax wird es einen harten Anschlag geben, also wenn voll ausgezogen, dann ein fester Ruck und ab geht die Post.
> Das finde ich nicht gut, wenn ich mein Kind damit ziehe möchte ich immer noch eine Dämpfung haben und keinen Ruck.


Sehe ich auch so. Eventuell lohnt es sich auf die V2 zu warten. Mit einer stärkeren Rückholfeder wäre das Problem behoben.
Ich denke bald trudeln die ersten Erfahrungsberichte ein, ggf. gibt es diesen erwarteten Ruck ja auch gar nicht.
Bei den Fahrradschläuchen ist nach wie vor das Problem, dass sie im entlasteten Zustand in die Speichen kommen können.


----------



## boblike (13. September 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Eventuell lohnt es sich auf die V2 zu warten. Mit einer stärkeren Rückholfeder wäre das Problem behoben.
> Ich denke bald trudeln die ersten Erfahrungsberichte ein, ggf. gibt es diesen erwarteten Ruck ja auch gar nicht.
> Bei den Fahrradschläuchen ist nach wie vor das Problem, dass sie im entlasteten Zustand in die Speichen kommen können.






Ich schätze das die Länge des ganzen auf 1,8 m, da muss man dann schon ganz schön nah an den Vordermann ran um das in die Speichen zu bekommen.


----------



## Chris_DH (13. September 2019)

boblike schrieb:


> Ich schätze das die Länge des ganzen auf 1,8 m, da muss man dann schon ganz schön nah an den Vordermann ran um das in die Speichen zu bekommen.



War mir zu heiß mit meinem 5 jährigen im Schlepptau. Das Towwhee ist entlastet ~135cm lang, damit fühle ich mich sicherer. Auch wenn es nur für Uphill Verwendung findet. Beim TAX gibt es dieses Problem erst gar nicht.


----------



## -Tomtom- (13. September 2019)

Wir haben damals den Trail Gator benutzt. An das Fahrverhalten muss man sich gewöhnen und für die Montage an der Sattelstütze sollte man nicht die teure, leichte nehmen, sondern etwas robustes. Gepasst hat es bei 12“ und 16“, bei 20“ war Ende, da war das Kind aber auch rausgewachsen. Wichtig war mir ein kleiner Spiegel, damit ich den Nachwuchs im Auge hatte. Ein- und Auskuppeln ging in Sekunden und gehalten hat es immer.
So konnte sie von Anfang an immer selbst fahren und musste nur auf schwierigen Etappen gezogen werden. Mittreten geht ganz gut, wenn das Kinderrad die entsprechende Übersetzung hat. Follow me war damals schon sehr teuer und schwer zu bekommen, daher würde es die Trailgator.


----------



## talybont (13. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Fahrverhalten, sondern darum was passiert, wenn einem z.b. vor Vorfahrt genommen wird! Noch schlimmer finde ich den Trend der Amis damit auch auf richtige trails Zu fahren...
> Da nehme ich 100 Mal lieber einen Hänger mit einer vernünftigen! Rahmenkonstruktion.


Bin ich zu 99% bei Dir! Aber ein Sitz vor dem Fahrer macht so viel mehr Spass wegen Kommunikation!


----------



## Mzungu (13. September 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> War mir zu heiß mit meinem 5 jährigen im Schlepptau. Das Towwhee ist entlastet ~135cm lang, damit fühle ich mich sicherer. Auch wenn es nur für Uphill Verwendung findet. Beim TAX gibt es dieses Problem erst gar nicht.


Bin jetzt schon ein paar Mal damit im Wald gewesen. Das Ding ist konstruktionsbedingt so steif, das bekommt man auf keinem Fall in die Speichen. Diese Angst ist völlig unbegründet.


----------



## Skeletor23 (27. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eher, das die Kinder im Falle eines Falles der Airbag für den Fahrer darstellen, und würde die Dinger niemals nutzen...





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Fahrverhalten, sondern darum was passiert, wenn einem z.b. vor Vorfahrt genommen wird! Noch schlimmer finde ich den Trend der Amis damit auch auf richtige trails Zu fahren...
> Da nehme ich 100 Mal lieber einen Hänger mit einer vernünftigen! Rahmenkonstruktion.
> 
> Bei mir ist das Thema aber glücklicherweise Geschichte mein gerade 4 jähriger fährt schon seit über 1 Jahr selbst, und auch schon ordentliche Touren mit, 20km 100hm sind wenn es halbwegs flach ist und es Pausen gibt kein Problem...



Was nutzt dir aber der Hänger wenn die Kids keinen Bock haben damit zu fahren? Also bis 2-3 Jahre ok, aber danach macht das denen so gut wie keinen Spaß mehr. 
Mit der Vorfahrt gebe ich dir recht, das ist natürlich ein guter Punkt. Ich denke da muss man einfach vernünftig sein. In der Stadt fahre ich mit dem Ding nur aufm Bürgersteig und sehr langsam. Natürlich kann immer was passieren. 
Trails fahren wir mit dem Ding auch, aber auch hier eher langsam und vorsichtig. Gerade das rumfahren im Wald ist ne Stärke von dem Ding.
Mein 5 Jähriger fährt auch super selbst und trotzdem ist es manchmal ganz praktisch mit dem Sitz. Wenn ich ihn zum Beispiel schnell aus dem Kindergarten abhole. Da geht es nur bergauf. Und ich muss nicht zuerst noch den Anhänger ankoppeln. Das geht viel schneller und einfacher so. 
Ich kann verstehen wenn man das nicht machen will. Ich möchte es aber nicht mehr missen. Es macht so viel mehr Spaß mit dem Kind vorne dabei. Die reden permanent und man kann sich gegenseitig Zeug zeigen. Das ist einfach ein ganz anderes Zusammensein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. September 2019)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Was nutzt dir aber der Hänger wenn die Kids keinen Bock haben damit zu fahren? Also bis 2-3 Jahre ok, aber danach macht das denen so gut wie keinen Spaß mehr.
> Mit der Vorfahrt gebe ich dir recht, das ist natürlich ein guter Punkt. Ich denke da muss man einfach vernünftig sein. In der Stadt fahre ich mit dem Ding nur aufm Bürgersteig und sehr langsam. Natürlich kann immer was passieren.
> Trails fahren wir mit dem Ding auch, aber auch hier eher langsam und vorsichtig. Gerade das rumfahren im Wald ist ne Stärke von dem Ding.
> Mein 5 Jähriger fährt auch super selbst und trotzdem ist es manchmal ganz praktisch mit dem Sitz. Wenn ich ihn zum Beispiel schnell aus dem Kindergarten abhole. Da geht es nur bergauf. Und ich muss nicht zuerst noch den Anhänger ankoppeln. Das geht viel schneller und einfacher so.
> Ich kann verstehen wenn man das nicht machen will. Ich möchte es aber nicht mehr missen. Es macht so viel mehr Spaß mit dem Kind vorne dabei. Die reden permanent und man kann sich gegenseitig Zeug zeigen. Das ist einfach ein ganz anderes Zusammensein.


Lass mich es Mal so sagen meiner Fahrt seit er 2 1/2 ist selbst..  und mag auch seit er 3 ist nicht mehr in den Hänger... der will einfach selber fahren, Kita abholen ist in unserem Fall mit 16km einfache Strecke zwar möglich, da meine Frau aber auch dort arbeitet und mit dem Auto fahren muss nicht notwendig. Und organisatorisch auch nicht ohne da die große auch von der schule abgeholt werden muss.. und Touren bin 20km und 100hm gehen in der Konstellation seit dem Frühjahr und reicht auch erstmal!


----------



## Skeletor23 (28. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Lass mich es Mal so sagen meiner Fahrt seit er 2 1/2 ist selbst..  und mag auch seit er 3 ist nicht mehr in den Hänger... der will einfach selber fahren, Kita abholen ist in unserem Fall mit 16km einfache Strecke zwar möglich, da meine Frau aber auch dort arbeitet und mit dem Auto fahren muss nicht notwendig. Und organisatorisch auch nicht ohne da die große auch von der schule abgeholt werden muss.. und Touren bin 20km und 100hm gehen in der Konstellation seit dem Frühjahr und reicht auch erstmal!



gut....bei 16 km würde ich den auch nicht mit dem Rad abholen . Bei mir sind es nur 2.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. September 2019)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> gut....bei 16 km würde ich den auch nicht mit dem Rad abholen . Bei mir sind es nur 2.


Geplant ist das schon, aber organisatorisch nicht ganz so leicht. Bei der großen hab ich das öfter gemacht.


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab zum Mac-Ride ein kleines Review hier geschrieben:








						MacRide - Der Kindersitz fürs (E-)Mountainbike
					

"Wie kann man sein Kind denn unangeschnallt vorne aufs Rad setzen?" Das war mein erster Gedanke als ich den Mac-Ride Kindersitz zum ersten Mal in einem Video gesehen hatte. Doch viele Videos von glücklichen Kindern, viele gute Reviews und eine sehr gute und informative Internetpräsenz machten...



					www.abenteuer.bike


----------

